# Best SpeedCubers From the World



## raulsocal (Sep 13, 2011)

New video in YouTube!! 

The best SpeedCubers since now!! With most of the fastests solves (some of them have average solves because i was unable to find the best ones, or they were in a poor quality)!!

Incredible fast times, all in real time!! A must to see video!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FeF9HkxpVk

Hope you like it.

(Any idea to improve anything would be cool)


----------



## Jaycee (Sep 13, 2011)

Good job. Put together very well.


----------



## Bapao (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice!

I'm currently the best speed cuber from the world. The World is a nice street, which I happen to live on. Nice street to live on, especially if you have kids. Am I sounding like Guimond yet?

A few have said that the history of cubing does nothing for its future. Riiiight. I beg to differ. Knowing the history makes you feel more attached. And that's a good thing IMO.


----------



## jrb (Sep 13, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice job! Although you misspelled Rowe Hessler (the video said Hessier). Pretty small though


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 13, 2011)

Unlucky rob


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 13, 2011)

Surely there are faster videos of Rob in comp on youtube


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 13, 2011)

But not my 7.28 unfortunately 

[22:38.36] <Rawrbert> I still have the wr for the fastest unfilmed solve I think 

Prove me wrong


----------



## Stefan (Sep 13, 2011)

raulsocal said:


> A must to see video!!



"Unfortunately, this UMG-music-content is not available in Germany because GEMA has not granted the respective music publishing rights."

You say I must, but made it so that I can't...


----------



## raulsocal (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for all, i will put on the description that mistake (the change of Hessier/Hessler) :S 
And i wasnt able to find better videos, in any case, those are since september 2011, i would like to publish new ones when there are changes in the records (maybe the same guys will make the records) but it souds cool to have all those copilations over the years.

And finally, sorry i wasnt able to make the video work in germany, however, if you know any way to show it or send it i can do that.

Thanks


----------



## Sillas (Sep 14, 2011)

Great! Is a god video, just the error of "Hessier", but in all is cool...


----------



## Daryl (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice job putting all together !!


----------



## superduperabner (Sep 15, 2011)

wow nice video. good job!


----------

